# Does your GF or Wife bike?



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*sad to say*

neither  



Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

No, but my hubby does...


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Mine does. Not as much as I do (or wish I did lately!), but it's still nice to get out in the woods or on the road with her.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 23, 2006)

My girlfriend does and embarrassingly she actually has a better bike than me right now! That will change though once I get my Stumpjumper!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep. I had to get her into it because she didn't ride when we met. I decided to break her in slowly, so her first off-road ride was Slickrock.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Mine is slowly getting into it. I've started taking her out on paved paths, but we're slowly moving to the dirt


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

My wife does. When our date night is my choice.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup, and she is a lurker here too!

(okay, she occasionally posts)










*Spruce Lake BC, 2005*










*Spruce Lake BC, 2004*










*Canmore Alberta, 2004*










*Whistler BC, 2003*


----------



## Powered by Sweat (Feb 1, 2006)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


Not near as much as my son, daughter or me. But she'll do shorter rides - a family ride to church and other short commutes. I'm proud to say, that she often rides to the Health Club.
Jim Gagnepain
http://home.comcast.net/~oil_free_and_happy/index.html


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

NO, my wife and daughter doesn't even know how to ride a bike.

Sad but true, cycling is a male sport on our household.


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, my girlfriend rides. She clocks up as many kilometers as me. She need some practise on the technical stuff though.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, we've been riding together for 15 years. Our first date was riding borrowed bikes around campus. 

Rigid SS no less!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes, occasionally.

There's a few hundred replies and photos on this topic at at http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=457030#poststop


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

AlloyNipples said:


> Yes, we've been riding together for 15 years. Our first date was riding borrowed bikes around campus.
> 
> Rigid SS no less!


I like spandex


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*Mine was off to a good start....*

But has since lost interest. She has a little skill based on what she did her first time out. Don't know what happened but she doesn't like to trail ride anymore. Going and riding aroudn DC is ok though. Take what I can get. Now she has in interest in photography.

Pics 1& 2 = PoorFarm in Richmond, VA

Pics 3 & 4 = Wakefield in Northern VA off of DC Beltway

Pic 5 = Capital steps


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

My girlfriend and I just bought her a bike last night; I'm so stoked! We got a great deal on a late model Scott Tampico. I can't wait for her to get on it! I'm going to start her slow and teach the proper ways to start, stop, brake, shift, etc. before we hit the singletrack so she is well prepared. She already hopped a curb on the test ride last night, so that's a good sign.


----------



## PMC (May 5, 2004)

My wife rides but mostly on the road as her main focus is duathlons and time trials. 

We've been going to northern WI the last couple summers to an area with a ton of great mtbing so she got a new pink Trek mtb for Christmas... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

I've pretty much given up on the idea of my wife ever being a mountain biker, she (like most women I suspect) isn't much for the idea of crashing, bumps, bruises, cuts, etc. Doesn't help that just about every ride I come back from I have some sort of minor injury!

That said, she DOES want to get into road riding. I bought her a Kona Lisa RD road bike for christmas plus a trainer. She has been laying down an OK base so far this winter so I think we'll be able to put some good road miles on together next summer. She's even entertaining the idea of going out for the weekly club races!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


Neither of them do...


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

My wife is a roadie and competes in triathlons. She never wants to ride with me on the dirt but next weekend we are going camping and she is going to give it a shot. Hopefully it goes well!


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

My Fiance is starting to bike. I am slowly getting here out there and she is starting to like it. If you ever hear a guy yelling "pedal pedal pedal" that is me coaching my fiance on the trail. She has got some friends interested in it too so I am now slowly becoming the New Girls coach which isn't all that bad.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

My wife is more of an occasional roadie. She will come out on MTB rides from time to time, but seems to crash quite a bit on the trail so tends to be reluctant to ride off road. 

She has a metal rod holding her right wrist together and the Dr. told her that off road riding would probably cause the wrist to require surgury again if done in abundance so now she has an excuse to stay on the road. She is however stoked about riding road more often, and is looking for an upgrade for her road bike.

I am just happy that she rides at all.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Yup. She does.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*yeah she holds the handlebar..*

steady as she goes sweetie..


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I effing wish my girlfriend rode..


----------



## ol-crank (Oct 12, 2005)

*wife does, girlfriend doesn't,  my wife is riding both on the*

trails and road. Taking spinning classes and plans to ride 200km in two days in June. I get a lot of points going out with her for a ride.
Baptismal crash involved blood, scrapes without deterring her appetite for two wheels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

on a recent trip to Santa Fe...


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


My fiancee rides both road and mountain, in fact we met during a ride through mutual friends......she is also an ex-track racer. Dream come true to have a fiancee who rides and loves it, and never complains! I am usually the one doing that;-)


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Sometimes*

My wife is the gifted athlete in the family. She will not exercise for a yer or two then start riding and racing with me, she podiums every race. It's great to ride together...most of the time....! There are downsides, especially when you have kids. Lots of arguments over who is riding who is staying with the kids. There is nothing to kill a ride like your wife crashing


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't seem to get wife too, but the girlfriend loves it. 
Just kidding, I actually just got done putting 2.5's and a bashgaurd on the gf's prophet. I ride with her an average of 3x a week during the season. It helps that we have 10 miles of singletrack that ends at my front door. 

She ended last year doing to 8-10 foot rollers and hucking 3 footers. This year she has set her goals at learning to ride skinnies and dropping 5 footers.

Now If I could only teach her to wrench...


----------



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm one of those lucky fellows. Not only does she ride, she races... very well. This year she's doing both road and mnt racing. In fact, last night she was surprised with this during our once a year fancy dinner outing:










Had it arranged that the waitress bring it out w/ dessert (I had them hide it in the back before hand, prior to our arrival). Absolutely classic moment.

Her/our main deal remains mnt biking though...










... where some creak crossings are better than others. 



Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


No, and she's not particularly sympathetic to my riding. Leads to a certain number of, shall we say, "discussions".


----------



## Chuck the Walla (Jan 22, 2004)

*yes, but sometimes it's a mixed blessing.*

She is an excellent rider, and gifted athlete. ten years ago she took second in Sport class in the AZ state series. She usually can dust me on climbs.

Lately, though, its hard to ride with her on the local stuff. If I drop her, she gets mad. If I let her go first, she gets mad when I'm on her tail. So, if I'm feeling stronger, I have to ride ahead and wait at certain spots (doesn't usually happen). If she is feeling stronger, I have to hang back a ways so she doesn't feel pushed from behind.

If we're out of town riding someplace other than our local trails, there's usually no problem


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

Chuck the Walla said:


> She is an excellent rider, and gifted athlete. ten years ago she took second in Sport class in the AZ state series. She usually can dust me on climbs.
> 
> Lately, though, its hard to ride with her on the local stuff. If I drop her, she gets mad. If I let her go first, she gets mad when I'm on her tail. So, if I'm feeling stronger, I have to ride ahead and wait at certain spots (doesn't usually happen). If she is feeling stronger, I have to hang back a ways so she doesn't feel pushed from behind.
> 
> If we're out of town riding someplace other than our local trails, there's usually no problem


Thats how the world turns bro. Women are the boss, we just pretend to once in a while...when they say we can.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yes she does.........*

The wife has been riding for years, both mountain and road. We are talking of a bike trip to Europe in the future and will be mountain biking in Jamaica in late March.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

My girlfriend does, and quite often kicks my ass all over the trail.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> My girlfriend does, and quite often kicks my ass all over the trail.


Admit it, that is a great feeling! I know I feel like the luckiest guy in the world to have a fiancee who loves to bike. I remember when I was not attached looking around at all of the biking couples in the parking lot with envy. Doing something you love, such as biking, takes alot of time and energy; what else is better than to share that with the one you love?

One bonus, as if it could get any better.....my fiancee wants me to teach her to whitewater kayak. This is great news for me, as I have not been on the water myself for about 2 years.


----------



## udontknowmehomie (Jul 22, 2004)

*yeah uh, not as sweet as it sounds*

ok , it doesnt always work out as well as ya think, not saying this for all woman riders , just mine. my gf was a triathlete when we met so i figured i'd try to get her into it. i always wanted a gf mountainbiker. set her up on a sweet bike we started slowly yada yada yada, we've been together for almost 3 years and no less then 80 rides. SHE RIDES THE EXACT SAME WAY SHE DID HER FIRST TIME. every log, stick, twig, pine needle , she gets off the bike. if i just ride ahead for a half minute , she gets pissed that i'm burning her and wants to know why i invited her. if i ride behind her (difficult enuff on its own) she gets mad at herself for goin so slow (which means shes also gets mad at me). if i even merely suggest that she try to ride through something she flips out because i'm "pressuring" her. my friends dont even wanna ride with me when she goes so i end up hitting different trails with her so i dont hurt her feelings. the other day she asked if i was gonna put hydraulic disc on her bike during the off season like i said i would and i cringed. cringed the whole way to the nashbar website. so be careful what ya wish for


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

My wife doesn't ride at all anymore. She did when she was young but after a nasty endo that opened up her chin and required plastic surgery, she hasn't had any interest to get back on a bike. We recently had a little girl. I've started looking at kid trailers to bring her along on the fireroads. This would mean my wife would be sitting at home doing nothing. She is now starting to have a change of heart about bike riding.

My wife is athletic but doesn't use it. She is great at swimming and running but is becoming more home bound due to the baby, bills, cooking, cleaning, etc.. I would rather ride the trails and go out to eat afterwards.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

udontknowmehomie said:


> ok , it doesnt always work out as well as ya think, not saying this for all woman riders , just mine. my gf was a triathlete when we met so i figured i'd try to get her into it. i always wanted a gf mountainbiker. set her up on a sweet bike we started slowly yada yada yada, we've been together for almost 3 years and no less then 80 rides. SHE RIDES THE EXACT SAME WAY SHE DID HER FIRST TIME. every log, stick, twig, pine needle , she gets off the bike. if i just ride ahead for a half minute , she gets pissed that i'm burning her and wants to know why i invited her. if i ride behind her (difficult enuff on its own) she gets mad at herself for goin so slow (which means shes also gets mad at me). if i even merely suggest that she try to ride through something she flips out because i'm "pressuring" her. my friends dont even wanna ride with me when she goes so i end up hitting different trails with her so i dont hurt her feelings. the other day she asked if i was gonna put hydraulic disc on her bike during the off season like i said i would and i cringed. cringed the whole way to the nashbar website. so be careful what ya wish for


During a ride this past summer, my fiancée and myself met up for a ride with the couple who introduced us. It was a technical ride in rocky eastern PA. Anyway, we arrived at the trailhead and my fiancée realized that she forget her shoes for her pedals. We all told her that we would ride into town and rent/buy something since the ride would be virtually impossible to do without being clipped in. She insisted on going with her soft soled sneakers as she didn't want to ruin the ride. In the end, she did the entire thing, and none of us are quite sure how. So I guess I am doubly blessed&#8230;..I have a beautiful girl who loves to ride, and she absolutely will not complain.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

udontknowmehomie said:


> she gets pissed that i'm burning her and wants to know why i invited her. if i ride behind her (difficult enuff on its own) she gets mad at herself for goin so slow (which means shes also gets mad at me). if i even merely suggest that she try to ride through something she flips out because i'm "pressuring" her.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can totally relate. Nothing like a nice bicker to ruin a ride. One time my wife kept getting off the bike to remove sticks on the trail...I told her " why don't you just bring the focking vacum on the next ride!"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2005)

She's a big ole roadie, but occasionally I can get her on our demo Moment. She's talking about getting a custom Retrotec once she finishes grad school. I'm pretty lucky. However, it's hard to "get away" when your girl rides too.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i'm somone's girlfriend and...*



Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


i ride.

lucky guy, my boyfriend.



rt


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> But has since lost interest. She has a little skill based on what she did her first time out. Don't know what happened but she doesn't like to trail ride anymore.


Sounds like my wife. I got her into mtb'ing about 7 years ago and she was progressing very well. When we moved to Denver I thought that things would continue, but I think most of the trails around here intimidated her and she stopped riding. We now have 2 kids which makes it almost impossible for us to get out and ride together. Oh well. Maybe sometime in the future she'll pick it up again.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 9, 2004)

merlin said:


> My wife is the gifted athlete in the family. She will not exercise for a yer or two then start riding and racing with me, she podiums every race. It's great to ride together...most of the time....! There are downsides, especially when you have kids. Lots of arguments over who is riding who is staying with the kids. There is nothing to kill a ride like your wife crashing


I am in the same boat. My ridding time dropped dramitically because my wife is jelious that I am out ridding and she is home with the kids...


----------



## WickedChicken (Jan 31, 2006)

Indeed she does, here she is in Hartman Rocks (Gunnison, CO) last summer:









And here she is getting in some practice at the local 4X course:


----------



## wango55 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Barely...*

...but getting there!

My girlfriend and I used to hike together a lot, and still do, but I recently got her to try biking. With a very limited budget, she bought a Giant Boulder last year, and I have got her started riding on pavement so far. We have been riding into town for coffee/errands and this summer we are planning some easy rail trail rides.

I just started riding recently, so I am very much a beginner as well. I think it was easy for her to want to, since I wasn't leap years ahead of her in skill, she did not get discouraged.


----------



## Burdman (Nov 9, 2005)

*I'm a lucky guy!*



Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


I'm a very fortunate man to have a woman that loves to go riding as much as I do! We do night rides, epics and everything. 
I always have to stay on top of my game with riding, because she often rides & cleans technical trails that many "Macho Men" end up walking down. It's always a great pleasure to see their faces as she cleans the trail and zips on by them with her 4'11" stature.

She's been riding for a few years now and has recently come over to the "Darkside" of single speeding and loves it! She just had a custom SS built this past Christmas and now its all she'll ride. 
It's also awesome to have a woman that wants bike parts and etc for Christmas or her B-day and returns the same for me. 
Yup, I'm one of the lucky ones indeed!


----------



## k.buz (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah, my hubby rides.

When I went to replace my stolen mountain bike at the lbs, he started looking around and decided he wanted a bike too. So we bought 2 bikes, and I took him out to my local trail. He was immediately hooked! That was five years ago, and now cycling is a huge part of our lives. We road bike, commute, and mtb race together. We've never really had the problem of "feeling left behind; feeling pressured to ride faster." If I'm having a good day, I'll drop him like a brick , but I'll wait for him at a turn. And if he's having a good day, he'll either drop me or hang back just far enough to heckel me. And hey, if he does drop me, he's not going too far, 'cause I'm the one who always carries the truck keys!!!  Luckily we're both really competitive, so we push each other alot.

It's a beautiful thing!!!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


 My wife rides, but my GF just likes to have sex.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

lidarman said:


> My wife rides, but my GF just likes to have sex.


So, what you're saying is that she "rides", too. Just not bikes...


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


 a thousand words


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> So, what you're saying is that she "rides", too. Just not bikes...


 Exactly, ...and while my wife is out riding bikes!


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

*GF to Wife*

Dated for a long time 10 years..now married living next trails everywhere.

Wife's Bikes
- Scalpel 2000
- Custom PISSOFF IF TI SingleSpeed wedding present(every thing ano-red and I got one too with green)
- Jamis Comet Roadbike

- Sport Class State Champ
- 2nd place 24 hrs allamuchy race womens/ and women under 30 2004
- 1st place mixed team 24 hrs of allamuchy 2005

Needless to say I love riding with her...and I get to buy what I want because "she understands"


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> a thousand words


Actually your photo says " No Y Chromosomes!  "


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

yep an effiminate wonder


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

We lived in Michigan for a short time this past year, where the trails were a litle tamer than here in Massachusetts, and my wife's riding really blossomed. The second is a pic of the first time that I could not catch up to her . I quickly took out the camera - definitely a kodak moment.  

Now that we're back in Beantown she is attacking the more technical trails that intimidated her in the past without fear (still, she's insisting on a full face for our rides).


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

*lucky dudes*

Man u guys are lucky. I tryed to get my ex into biking. Got her a great bike and everything. She tryed but never really got into it. Needless to say i was bummed. Ahh well, i'm single, got to be a biker chick out there for me  .


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

my girlfriend rides bmx/urban and is amazing at it. It's funny when she sees a bunch of "bmx punks" and does exactly what they were trying to do, except she does it without falling. The look on the bmx punk's face is classic every time.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*sadly.....*

Right now my girlfriend is my bike, we "do it" a lot.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> yep an effiminate wonder


Me too, three girls and then I gave up. I love them all and look forward to family bike rides together. We did one last summer, but it was rather short as the youngest is only 4 and still on training wheels.

Love the smug look on your daughters face in the pic.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

brianthebiker said:


> Admit it, that is a great feeling! I know I feel like the luckiest guy in the world to have a fiancee who loves to bike. I remember when I was not attached looking around at all of the biking couples in the parking lot with envy. Doing something you love, such as biking, takes alot of time and energy; what else is better than to share that with the one you love?
> 
> One bonus, as if it could get any better.....my fiancee wants me to teach her to whitewater kayak. This is great news for me, as I have not been on the water myself for about 2 years.


True, it's great to be able to share something like that. We even went so far as to build our trailbikes together, and christmas and anniversary presents have been components and forks for the past few occasions. Quite amusing when people ask "what did he get you" and they look quizzically at her when she says "Oh, a nice new fork."


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

the wife used to ride a lot more six years ago, which correlates exactly to when our 1st kid was born. she's not been on a trail ride in a long time, really (lack of nearby relatives as sitters makes us riding together very difficult if not impossible), but she's been doing downhill stuff for the last 3-4 years every so often we can get a chance. the kids are getting old enough (just about 4 and 6) so we can think about light duty trail rides as a family, something we did a couple times last summer.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


One right here. While we don't have a lot of time to spend together, we still enjoy a biking day together on Sundays.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

My wife and I...on the way up the fire road to Fischer Creek Trail, Sun Valley, Idaho.......get to be my age and ya have to consolidate the wife/gf into the same person.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

my wife is my best riding partner.I can't count on any of my other buddies anymore.She is ready before I am.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

antonio said:


> We lived in Michigan for a short time this past year, where the trails were a litle tamer than here in Massachusetts, and my wife's riding really blossomed. The second is a pic of the first time that I could not catch up to her . I quickly took out the camera - definitely a kodak moment.
> 
> Now that we're back in Beantown she is attacking the more technical trails that intimidated her in the past without fear (still, she's insisting on a full face for our rides).


Island Lakes?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

You can kind of make out our shadows during the sunset.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> Me too, three girls and then I gave up. I love them all and look forward to family bike rides together. We did one last summer, but it was rather short as the youngest is only 4 and still on training wheels.
> 
> Love the smug look on your daughters face in the pic.


 Thanks, they are actually four girls. The rugrat-carryall actually had this content.

I'm thinking of buying one of those trail-a-bikes that attach to the seatpost for my three year-old.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Laughing Out Loud!*



brado1 said:


> Actually your photo says " No Y Chromosomes!  "


Literally LOL! Thing I just scared my neighbours!!! hahah. And I live in a townhouse comples, NOT in a building...

Think this is the best joke I've heard this year!

No offense zenmonkey, but brado was soooo on the money with this one...
I'm still laughing.

Thanks Brado1! It's Friday night, I'm having a glass of Shiraz, browsing the mtbr.com and having a blast. Waht could be better? (riding, actually, but it's winter in Alberta...)

*** raising glass to Y chromosomes and zenmokeys' BEAUTIFUL family! Cheers! ***

Happy trails people!


----------



## ScubaCruz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep, she does.*

Advise... find happiness in yourself, share it and with luck (you gotta have luck) a good one will find you! Then again, you could lead a lot of beginner rides and beginner bike skills clinics. That way you could pick from the litter! Not that I think that would work, but hey, it'll get more ladies riding!

My Sweetie...


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

I bought my wife a nice hardtail prior to getting married. She's been on and off through the last few years. There was a fear factor for a little while, Time atacs. She couldn't get out of them. Thought it was a break in factor. When we realized that we both couldn't get out of them we switched to Shimanos. Night and day for me. Well for her, still new shimano pedals. Just had our little girl 2 months ago. I hope she gets on her bike again. I would love to justify a FS for her.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

zamolxe said:


> Literally LOL! Thing I just scared my neighbours!!! hahah. And I live in a townhouse comples, NOT in a building...
> 
> Think this is the best joke I've heard this year!
> 
> ...


 Hey Zamolxe, no offense could be taken! I appreciated the joke and it's the first time I hear it, although I'm sure friends might be whispering behind my back. Actually on our fourth daughter we did ask before she was born, hoping she would be ..... a girl. A brother to three girls? He would have been spoiled, and I don't need the competition 

And thanks, I lift a wine glass (Coteaux de Layon) to you too.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*Simiar issues...*



95Stumpy said:


> I bought my wife a nice hardtail prior to getting married. She's been on and off through the last few years. There was a fear factor for a little while, Time atacs. She couldn't get out of them. Thought it was a break in factor. When we realized that we both couldn't get out of them we switched to Shimanos. Night and day for me. Well for her, still new shimano pedals. Just had our little girl 2 months ago. I hope she gets on her bike again. I would love to justify a FS for her.


I had similar issues with SPDs so switched to Frogs. I got those for my wife when she said she was ready to try and, with no spring tension, she's never had a problem getting out of them.

I also got her a FS bike (WSD Epic, so she still has HT efficiency) before she was "ready" and what a difference. Her first ride out on it was the picture I posted way earlier in this thread. She NEVER would have even considered that little dip on her HT but after looking at it for a little bit, she just jumped on and went for it. With a war cry/cheer all the way down!! That made that bike worth every penny we spent on it and more and boosted her confidence so much more than anything I can even think of.

She even misses her bike now (she's 9 months pregnant and due any day) and wants to make sure we make time as soon as possible - as in after we get adjusted to the baby - to get back on it.

So... if you can afford it, maybe you shouldn't worry about justifying it. Just go for it!


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

let me rephrase that, I would love to get her one. I would be all over that, Yeti ASR to complement my 575. The reality is, I would have to convince her why she should have one.


----------



## scarrylarry (Sep 20, 2005)

you know what the sad part is that every time I build a new bike(or old) I have to build 2 extra for the whole family. So to answer the question yes my wife rides and so does my 4 year old son. He is the only 4 year old I know that rides xc. During the summer months here we all ride the tahoe rim trail among other dirt roads in the area. My baby girl(2 years old) rides in the cockpit on a seat that my wife and I fabbed for her. She will be riding the paved paths this next year on her own ride. Yes a riding family I am so blessed.

riding is good for the body and good for the soul


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

95Stumpy said:


> let me rephrase that, I would love to get her one. I would be all over that, Yeti ASR to complement my 575. The reality is, I would have to convince her why she should have one.


I know the feeling. My wife still rides her '94 Univega. I'd love to get her a nice new full suspension ride and a road bike. But, she doesn't know why she needs a new bike (or two for that matter). In a couple of years our oldest daughter will be old enough to stay home and watch her little sister and soon to come little brother. Then I'll be able to get her some new wheels. 

mbb


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

She started it....

Her bikes:

'04 GF Cake2GS
'06 GF Fat Possum XO


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

My wife always liked to bike but since I put together a nice road bike for her last year she's been into it a lot more. I just finished building up a nice light MTB hardtail that it just so happens will fit her quite nicely. I plan to get her in the dirt this coming summer...she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

My wife doesn't but my girlfriend does?


----------



## OldTeen (Jun 14, 2004)

At first my wife played along. She agreed to let me get her a bike she felt comfortable on. Don't laugh- Trek Nav 200. Sort of a heavy comfort bike. At least she was willing to try. We rode a local beginner-to-intermediate trail, which she did pretty well. Only walked a few of the steeper hill sections, and really enjoyed the woods. Only complaint to me- "Of course you can ride those hills- you're tires aren't slick like mine". Perceptively true, so I got her some knobbies. Eureka! I figure she now has started to see the wisdom of better equipment- but alas 'twas not to be. Unfortunately, 2 years later she still likes the Nav 200!!!! Her bike limits her badly on both trail & road, but she can't/won't admit it. Let me get you a nice F/S bike, I say. No, she says... I like MY bike. Let me get you a nice road bike for long rides in the country. No, she says... I like MY bike. WTF??!!!!???
So what do I do?
I generally hammer the hell out of myself either on the road or trail, THEN pick her up to ride my cool down at 10mph in the subs- or at a walk on the trail. Better than no riding at all, I say.
My next ploy is to get her to SAG a couple metrics or centuries. Maybe she'll get bored sitting in the van & decide she prefers pedaling in the fresh air. Ahhh- hope spring eternal in the febile mind of a dreamer........


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

*My Wife*

Heres a pic of my wife on her first ride on the Otago Central Rail Trail,she is doing really well and its great to get her out on the tracks with me,although she will never do the technical stuff that i like to do.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*T-h-a-n-k----y-o-u*



udontknowmehomie said:


> ok , it doesnt always work out as well as ya think, not saying this for all woman riders , just mine. my gf was a triathlete when we met so i figured i'd try to get her into it. i always wanted a gf mountainbiker. set her up on a sweet bike we started slowly yada yada yada, we've been together for almost 3 years and no less then 80 rides. SHE RIDES THE EXACT SAME WAY SHE DID HER FIRST TIME. every log, stick, twig, pine needle , she gets off the bike. if i just ride ahead for a half minute , she gets pissed that i'm burning her and wants to know why i invited her. if i ride behind her (difficult enuff on its own) she gets mad at herself for goin so slow (which means shes also gets mad at me). if i even merely suggest that she try to ride through something she flips out because i'm "pressuring" her. my friends dont even wanna ride with me when she goes so i end up hitting different trails with her so i dont hurt her feelings. the other day she asked if i was gonna put hydraulic disc on her bike during the off season like i said i would and i cringed. cringed the whole way to the nashbar website. so be careful what ya wish for


THANK YOU, thought I was a terrible person for thinking the same. I take my riding very seriously, last time I tied this with a bunch of friends and their girlfriends...they would ride for 10 minutes and stop and talk for another 15. When we went out to dinner a few weeks later, one of the girls asked my wife why she does not ride. Her response was, why should I?? He needs to have time to himself just like I like to go shopping with my friends without him. Now that my friends...is lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## loomis (Nov 9, 2005)

*I'm a lucky guy...*

My wife used to give me the old "Are you going out riding again?" routine. Finally, she decided to join me, and now she loves to ride. She even bought a helmet light so she can join me on night rides during the winter. Of course, all her gear has to match!


----------



## duff76 (Jun 1, 2006)

*She does now*

I just have to laugh because she swore up and down that I would never get her out on the trails. Yesterday morning I get up and say that I am going for a short ride and she tears into me with the "we never get to spend any time together" routine and I said well come with me for a ride. She says okay but just once. We went out to a local trail and actually I never rode it either but it was fairly short but there was some rocks and alot of roots but I was loving it. About half way through she tells me she is "having a blast" and where are there more trails to try out? All of this and she is on an older rigid dept. store bike. She now has the next few weekends planned to go riding and she will have to have some new riding clothes and more than likely a new bike. There hasn't been any "your bike cost how much" rants since.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

WickedChicken: is that a little dog chasing after her as she's getting air on that jump?

Hysterical!

I guess I have to get the camera out on the trails now for the wife's new acquisition.
Knew I should have brought it yesterday.


----------



## stuffen (Nov 22, 2005)

*wife hammers....*

My wife rides road or mountain depending on her mood. After having 3 kids, she still can hammer! :thumbsup: The negative side is that after her ride, her punani is off limits for a week so that it can recover from the road/trail abuse. :sad:


----------



## TLud (Feb 21, 2006)

My girlfriend started riding with me once or twice a week about 6 months ago. We've both learned a lot since then. She is starting to take on intermediate level stuff and is now confident enough to switch to clipless. I've learned the following:

1. She can handle a lot more than she's willing to try.
2. Her bike gear has to match.
3. Advice/guidance is always received (delivered?) better from our riding buddies than from me.
4. I need my days of separate riding.
5. She's tough as nails on the trail, but still wants sympathy afterwards.
6. Watching me clear a technical section doesn't inspire her to try it. Watching her friend clear it does.
7. Telling her that she's "extreme" and giving her a high-five after she wrecks on a particularly difficult section that she hasn't tried before isn't the reaction she's looking for.
8. No matter how many times she crashes or gets frustrated, I've never heard her utter a single complaint. I can't say the same for myself.
9. Riding together has helped us understand and relate to each other more than anything else we've ever done.
10. For such an over-competitive, stubborn, half-crazy bastard, I'm a very lucky guy.


----------



## toydeluxe (Apr 12, 2004)

We mtn. biked alot when we met...............then got out of it for a couple years.............this time back around, I need to take pictures. 

Here's her in the off-season..........nevermind the oversized coveralls


----------



## welkerjason (May 3, 2006)

*Ride she does*

My wife is an XC addict. She loves to race in offroad triathalons. If you mention the word "race" to her all of a sudden she becomes a madwoman! But she enjoys the afternoon ride on our local mountain (Schweitzer in Idaho) as well... Here she is looking all fast...


----------



## 028956blh (Apr 21, 2006)

*Yep...she likes it.*

She recently started mtbing...tired of dodging cars. I bought her an '06 Trance 2 for Valentine's day and she rides it as much as possible. Switched her focus from road riding in January...nearly hit three times by cars during one ride (car drifting into bike lane, etc.). We still do occasional road rides together...good endurance cross-training.

Recently started riding off-road with the whole family (wife and twin 9-year old boys). Can't wait to move them up from their current 20" wheel bikes...won't be long. Great way to spend time together as a family. I'm fortunate to have a wife who doesn't bust my chops too much about my riding (130 mtb miles a month; 3 rides a week).


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

my husband got me into mt biking when we were dating, and now i ride more than he does and i race when i can


----------



## Jefff (Jun 16, 2005)

*Well, sometimes...*

She has the use of my old Giant ATX 860 (my first bike) which is still in great shape. She doesn't ride often but when we do its on paved or crushed limestone trails with me tagging along on my FS XC bike. Balance and grace are not her forte so I am afraid to take her on any singletrack. Funny story, we were in Banff 2 years ago and rented bikes for an afternoon to ride a wide fireroad. On the way back she spots a narrow singletrack leading down to a river with a STEEP drop off on one side. She wanted to RIDE down it. I told her no way in hell. Maybe there is hope after all?

Jeff


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife's been riding on and off for a few years now. She booked a nice trip to Moab recently for us to do some riding, so that was cool.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*She sure does!!*

While I can't claim to officially got my fiance into biking, she didn't mt. bike more than a handful of times before we met. 5 1/2 years later and she's helping out with a bunch of the Sugoi dirt series camps in B.C., she leads local ladies rides and also rides on a regional Luna Chix group in Seattle. I gotta say she's become quite the technically solid rider both up and down the hill. sniff snifff I'm becoming vaklempt.....talk amongst yaselves. :thumbsup:

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

*We both ride*

individual and tandem too!


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

tandom mt.biking sound like fun and even possible death


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Girls on Film*

We've been riding together since 93' :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyV (Nov 18, 2005)

Love to spend the day out on the trails, It's great. :thumbsup:


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife has never liked singletrack, but loved fireroads until her first pregnancy. She hasn't been back on her bike in 2 years now, this year due to being pregnant with #2 

My girlfriend, well, she goes on every ride with me. She spends all of her time shifting my rear cogs and working the rear brake


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> No, but my hubby does...


Same here. We both race DH.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

a day at the dirt jumps

shes my water girl but by the time I'm thirsty shes not and there's no more water


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

I have finally come to accept that my wife is not a singletrack rider- to that end, we are selling her (almost) brand new Chameleon, and have bought her a flat bar road bike with fat cross tires for bike-path, rail trail, and occasional road riding. But really, her usual ride is as stoker on our tandem...that one sees everything short of singletrack


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I wish my wife had an interest in cycling (of any kind) and the girlfriend is juts getting into cyclo commuting although she's also the type that would probably love some off road XC and singletrack riding. 

To clarify... "girlfriend" = girl + (best) friend.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

Hey steve71, your wife flipped me off!!!

My wife started riding with me back in 99 and I think she loves it as much as I do now. She really enjoys crashing  Oh and the poison ivy, thats her favorite.

You know someone likes mtb'ing a lot when they deal with constant poison ivy just to keep riding...


Oh and the guy about the seat and the off limits for weeks after, man get some gel shorts and gel seat for that girl hehe.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

She gave it a go, but she's not interested.
Oh well..


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

My g/f cooling off after a long DH ride....  j/k


----------



## Joe C (Jun 14, 2006)

My girlfriend _is_ my bike.


----------



## jna (Jan 16, 2006)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


Yes but not much until we joined a local MTB club that has several hundred female members. She met other wives and found out that scars are common. It also helps to get them a good bike or rent one for the day. Here is a short list that worked for me to get her interested.
1) Plan an easy ride that includes post ride food and beverages lots of women will do stuff they have no interest in if it includes dinner and drinks.
2) Keep them off the technical stuff. While most guys love the rush even if it is dangerous, most women don't like being scared or hurt.
3) Take them to a cool place to ride that also offers other activities so if she runs out of gas or interest she is not sitting at a trail head waiting for you to return, this can mean the difference between conversation or silence on the ride home.
4) If possible take her to a ski resort, rent her a FS bike so she can enjoy the views and not have to work so hard to ride down, you can still bomb down at breakneck speed.
5) It helps to ride with other couples but you don't want to intimidate her by riding with a couple that are both advaced riders. You can always do a pub crawl, those always have several women in the group and it is not fast paced or technical.


----------



## uktrailmonster (Oct 10, 2004)

My wife's been riding for nearly 3 years now. Started off with a Trek 4500 and progressed to a Ventana El Saltamontes after the first year. She loves it and rides technical singletrack with growing confidence now. She's pretty cautious though and won't tackle jumps or drops, however small. 

Bought her a new wheelset for her birthday earlier this year and she never even noticed they were on the bike until I eventually told her! 

Only downside is having to wash 2 bikes after every ride


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*My wife rides...and she rocks!*


























:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtybiker (Jan 18, 2006)

i got one of them too...


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

wow, you are so dead when you get home!


----------



## dirtybiker (Jan 18, 2006)

i sure am...but i am laughing right now!!


----------



## bhutata (Jan 13, 2004)

Only been married about a year (this time around). When we were dating she used my daughter's bike and went on a couple of paved path rides with me. Decided she'd like to do it more, even though she hadn't been on a bike since she was 12, so I found out she asked her father for a bike for her birthday. I had no doubt in my mind he was gonna buy her something from Walmart and I was short on funds, but I tracked down an old Trek full rigid to pre-empt her father. Then, of course, for her birthday he buys her a fat, padded saddle that belongs on a cheap exercise bike.  Yes, she tried it, no it isn't on her bike anymore. 

Anyway, she didn't have much time to ride until this spring because of her school, but when graduation time rolled around I spotted a deal on a decent used Raleigh with 4-bar suspension and got that for her as one of her graduation presents. Last week we went to a beginners ride at a local trail. She had a fall on a rough spot that left her pretty bruised and sore, but when we were loading the bikes she looked at the rest of the group, smiled, and said she'd see 'em at next months ride. 

Hmmm, maybe I'll drag her off to the trail again in the morning.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Yes she does....*

and she has encouraged the kids too! Has been riding for a long time. She supports my passion for the sport...puts up with me getting new gear, reading cycling mags, always checking out bike shops with me, ect....


----------



## Dr Thunder (Nov 18, 2005)

*Yes, indeed, she rides...*

My wife was a regular commuter when I met her (she didn't have a car) using an early 90s purple Novara that was at least one size too big. We got to know each other because I was offering free bike repairs for commuters at the time, and she was the first to take me up on it (she also admits that she had an ulterior motive...). I took her on her first mtb ride when we were dating not much later, using that same Novara on a trail that was waaaay too technical for an introductory ride. She's definitely a good sport.

Five years and three frames later, she has a Titus Loco Moto (size XS) in addition to a dedicated commuter. She rides maybe once or twice a week, and she freely admits that it's mostly a fitness thing for her. She is also perfectly content to ride pretty much the same trail all the time. She doesn't like technical stuff all that much, but I can tell she definitely derives some sense of triumph from conquering stuff after a long time of walking it. Despite a very strong sense of self-preservation, she has definitely progressed and will ride some technical features, but only certain kinds. She did ride a teeter-totter this past winter for the first time! Despite the fact that she's way less into it than I am, I still appreciate the fact that we can share at least some rides, and that's she very accepting of my obsession.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

udontknowmehomie said:


> ok , it doesnt always work out as well as ya think, not saying this for all woman riders , just mine. my gf was a triathlete when we met so i figured i'd try to get her into it. i always wanted a gf mountainbiker. set her up on a sweet bike we started slowly yada yada yada, we've been together for almost 3 years and no less then 80 rides. SHE RIDES THE EXACT SAME WAY SHE DID HER FIRST TIME. every log, stick, twig, pine needle , she gets off the bike. if i just ride ahead for a half minute , she gets pissed that i'm burning her and wants to know why i invited her. if i ride behind her (difficult enuff on its own) she gets mad at herself for goin so slow (which means shes also gets mad at me). if i even merely suggest that she try to ride through something she flips out because i'm "pressuring" her. my friends dont even wanna ride with me when she goes so i end up hitting different trails with her so i dont hurt her feelings. the other day she asked if i was gonna put hydraulic disc on her bike during the off season like i said i would and i cringed. cringed the whole way to the nashbar website. so be careful what ya wish for


I feel your pain. Mine is exactly the same. And she gets upset if i invite someone else for a ride. :madman:


----------



## Burdman (Nov 9, 2005)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> How many of you guys have the unique pleasure of having a girlfriend or wife that rides? I wish I did.


I used to have a GF that rode all the time with me and it was awesome!!! We did rides all over the place together, but sadly, she's now riding with someone else! :-(

Anymore mountain bikes chics out there to ride with?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2005)

Burdman said:


> I used to have a GF that rode all the time with me and it was awesome!!! We did rides all over the place together, but sadly, she's now riding with someone else! :-(
> 
> Anymore mountain bikes chics out there to ride with?


I feel your pain Burdman. Fortunately, my ex GF was only just starting to get into mtn biking while we were together (she's a roadie.) My road bike has been collecting dust since she dumped me.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I feel your pain Burdman. Fortunately, my ex GF was only just starting to get into mtn biking while we were together (she's a roadie.) My road bike has been collecting dust since she dumped me.


Looks like we could start another thread for those of us who have ex's who ride! I have two ex's that ride, one I met at the shop she worked at and the other I met on the trail. The second one now works at a shop I used to be sponsored by and now I can't go in there without getting an argument! Oh well, still looking.....


----------



## Adman (Jan 13, 2004)

*Luckily YES!*

My wife went to Moab w/ her girlfriends for mtn. biking long before we met, and she's into road & XC biking now. 
Our honeymoon was a week in Moab, and we just got back from a couple of days DH'ing in Whistler. I couldn't be luckier...
-Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2005)

k2biker said:


> Looks like we could start another thread for those of us who have ex's who ride! I have two ex's that ride, one I met at the shop she worked at and the other I met on the trail. The second one now works at a shop I used to be sponsored by and now I can't go in there without getting an argument! Oh well, still looking.....


 maybe we should post it up in the women;s forum?


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

my girlfriend rides too, shes not great, but everytime we go out she gives 125%, and its awsome. she is getting better and better. the first time we went it was messy, now she pretty much keeps up. so proud of her. i think she would be better if she had a decent bike.


----------



## nokin (Apr 9, 2006)

brianthebiker said:


> During a ride this past summer, my fiancée and myself met up for a ride with the couple who introduced us. It was a technical ride in rocky eastern PA. Anyway, we arrived at the trailhead and my fiancée realized that she forget her shoes for her pedals. We all told her that we would ride into town and rent/buy something since the ride would be virtually impossible to do without being clipped in. She insisted on going with her soft soled sneakers as she didn't want to ruin the ride. In the end, she did the entire thing, and none of us are quite sure how. So I guess I am doubly blessed&#8230;..I have a beautiful girl who loves to ride, and she absolutely will not complain.


and they say men rule the world ; )


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I'm one of the new gf's to it*

My bf has been racing XC for 13 years and is a top podium placer. I love sports and athletics, so when I first discovered his passion for mountain biking, I instantly wanted to learn. I think it's great to share interests if you can - and luckily for me, I got really hooked! I've been riding since the spring. I'm very persistant and dedicated when I start something, so I think he's having trouble keeping up with me because I'm constantly wanting to go riding. He built me a bike for my birthday, went to all the effort to find me a light enough frame (I'm small), a Jamis Durango SX from some kid who raced on his team before, and built it up using parts from his KHS bike. I begged and begged for it for weeks while he was tuning it up. I was so stoked about it. Now that I have it, I've got tons of people lined up to go riding with during the week (my company's mt. bike group, a friend I met at a race, another friend, etc). I need more work on technical but my physical is fine (since I'm a runner, highland dancer, hockey player, I've got endurance)...He tries to take me out as much as possible given his busy schedule, and I totally love it. I go to all of his races and hope to start racing as soon as I can. He's really reluctant about me racing or taking me to technical trails because he thinks i need more time in the saddle before I tackle that sort of stuff. But then when we go, he gets confused because I get stumped on the things he expects me to be able to do but I fly right through hard stuff he doesn't think I can handle at all. There was this little narrow ramp on a large log at one of the trails, once, and he rides over it while yelling back, "DON'T try that, you're going to fall-" and turns his head around to see me coming over it without a problem. He stops his bike and just says, stunned, "What the hell? How did you get over that? How did you not get that downhill but got that? You're unbelievable" - continues on his way.
haha, anyways, I'm happy and glad to have found a new sport and I'll keep trying my best at it to get better. I'm also new on the boards here.
Cheers!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

My bf has been racing XC for 13 years and is a top podium placer. I love sports and athletics, so when I first discovered his passion for mountain biking, I instantly wanted to learn. I think it's great to share interests if you can - and luckily for me, I got really hooked! I've been riding since the spring. I'm very persistant and dedicated when I start something, so I think he's having trouble keeping up with me because I'm constantly wanting to go riding. He built me a bike for my birthday, went to all the effort to find me a light enough frame (I'm small), a Jamis Durango SX from some kid who raced on his team before, and built it up using parts from his KHS bike. I begged and begged for it for weeks while he was tuning it up. I was so stoked about it. Now that I have it, I've got tons of people lined up to go riding with during the week (my company's mt. bike group, a friend I met at a race, another friend, etc). I need more work on technical but my physical is fine (since I'm a runner, highland dancer, hockey player, I've got endurance)...He tries to take me out as much as possible given his busy schedule, and I totally love it. I go to all of his races and hope to start racing as soon as I can. He's really reluctant about me racing or taking me to technical trails because he thinks i need more time in the saddle before I tackle that sort of stuff. But then when we go, he gets confused because I get stumped on the things he expects me to be able to do but I fly right through hard stuff he doesn't think I can handle at all. There was this little narrow ramp on a large log at one of the trails, once, and he rides over it while yelling back, "DON'T try that, you're going to fall-" and turns his head around to see me coming over it without a problem. He stops his bike and just says, stunned, "What the hell? How did you get over that? How did you not get that downhill but got that? You're unbelievable" - continues on his way.
haha, anyways, I'm happy and glad to have found a new sport and I'll keep trying my best at it to get better. I'm also new on the boards here.
Cheers!


----------



## uberclyde (Feb 25, 2004)

*Most definitely*

Since we met a decade ago. Punctuated by pregnancies, of course. We just had baby number 2, and to try to motivate her to get back into riding, I built up an absolutely cherry Superlight.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

"Mine rides"...a little...


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes she rides.

1. Honeymoon 2003 – Adidas Trans Alp Challenge
2. Our backyard
3. Our backyard in winter
4. Last weekend at the Pass Portes


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

My girlfriend rides a pink SS beach cruiser, which she got form Sports Authority, I basically had to reassemble evrythign before it was safe...


----------

